# May have ruined my plow today



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Plowing sod today hit rock and bent brace. Apparently former owner replaced shear pin with a harden bolt.....any suggestions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Got some big gas bottles and a rosebud?


----------



## SSPLC (11 mo ago)

For the warp get out a torch and something long and strong to fix the twist. Good luck


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I viewed the sharp bend as part of the design? I viewed the problem being the twist where the paint it cracked and missing?

I've got a 50T press that I've made a lot of repairs with. But this one would be tough.

I'm assuming the metal is not ordinary mild steel? That makes me concerned about heating it. May remove the temper and turn it into mild steel?

Keep us informed on your progress fixing this. We'll look forward to updates!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SSPLC said:


> For the warp get out a torch and something long and strong to fix the twist. Good luck


And then place into a long cold water trough to requench in the hardness back into the steel.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> And then place into a long cold water trough to requench in the hardness back into the steel.


Are you saying fast cooling will bring back the hardness?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ovrszd said:


> Are you saying fast cooling will bring back the hardness?


It's called quenching, and it will bring back a good deal of the hardness vs. just doing the repair and letting it alone. 

Heat treatment. Quenching of steel, quenching hardening - YouTube


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> It's called quenching, and it will bring back a good deal of the hardness vs. just doing the repair and letting it alone.
> 
> Heat treatment. Quenching of steel, quenching hardening - YouTube


Not sure quenching will get the result he needs. But only one way to find out!!!! Can't hurt!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ovrszd said:


> Not sure quenching will get the result he needs. But only one way to find out!!!! Can't hurt!!!


Chilled water down to 50F works great. And it's EZ to reach that this time of year.


----------



## SSPLC (11 mo ago)

Normally I would suggest quenching in pre heated oil, doing it in cold water can resort in cracks and stress fractures. But some big items it's just not feasible.








Oil Quenching Vs. Water Quenching - An In-Depth Comparison Guide


Now, if you are confused between oil quenching vs water quenching and wondering which side has the upper hand, then this article is just.....




www.mainenewsonline.com


----------



## prattusa (11 mo ago)

If you quench without tempering you can make the steel very hard - and very brittle. You may need to temper - a process of heating it to the desired colour/temperature and then letting it cool slowly as a second process after the quench. I have seen quenched steel that isn't tempered literally break like glass. That is unlikely with such a big lump as you have, but you should still temper to avoid cracks


----------

